# Ultra carry II friends of NRA edition?



## kpla51 (Jan 3, 2014)

so i bought a ultra carry II with friends of the NRA freedom defender grips. i read they only made a 1100 of these but my serial number is KNRA090792. it also came with novak night sights. so what is it if its above 1100.


----------

